# 3/4" Pine Lumber for Full Bed Frame Enough?



## SteveHas (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, to all.

I am fairly new to the lumberjocks site. Recently I decided to join because I have gained a lot of good knowledge from browsing and I felt maybe I can give input in some areas here.

But my question for everyone is - Is 3/4" Pine strong enough based on my design below to support a full size mattress? For a child and possibly occasional adult.
The frame will be a platform design with slats very close together for full support.
Panels are to be 1/2" birch plywood glued to provide rigidity.
And the side rails are 5.5" wide with the top cap/ knee support(toddler) dado'd together for a partial beam construction.

Project is to be painted as well.

Any input would be great. Thank you!

But major setback is money and 3/4" pine is cheap.


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

I would use something a bit sturdier then 3/4 inch pine if I were you. Why not use just a slightly higher then construction grade 2×4's or 2×6's for the rails and headboard? Still quite cheap and you won't have to worry about the rails and headboard sagging over time. Mathias Wandel has excellent free plans for a bed built from 2×4's. For his single bed he said he spent 30$ on materials.
http://woodgears.ca/bed_frame/build.html


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

As long as it's going to be painted, why not add (glue & screw) a 2×6 to each side of the side rails, inside where they aren't visible?

Or

What Wally said.


----------



## SteveHas (Jan 9, 2014)

I didn't want to make the frame look bulky, but I looked over the link and I forgot Mathias had built that frame.

I might go with something in the 5/4 range. I searched craigslist right after I posted the post and found a local selling some 5/4 pine. Hopefully I can keep it at 1 1/8" after planning it.

Thank you for the input.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

5/4 or heavier poplar would be my vote. It is stronger than pine, no knots, takes paint nicely and not very expensive. Don't know where you are located, but a local sawmill might be able to help you out. Whatever your final decision on wood, keep it thicker than 3/4".


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

+1 that 3/4 is probably too thin
+1 that poplar is cheap, strong and good looking
+1 a local lumbermill will be 50% to 60% cheaper than the same board at the borg

If you have access to a planer and jointer, you can buy rough lumber. Rough cherry at a local lumberyard is the same price as finished furniture grade pine at home depot in my area.

If you don't have a lot of furniture building experience, and you've never built a bed before it's not a bad idea to start with a plan. There is no shame in it. Many of the best craftsman here started with plans, and graduated to their own designs later.

Best of luck.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Double up a couple of pcs of 3/4 shop birch or maple ply.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it will be fine given that the rail will be dadoed into the top ledge. That will add a lot of lateral support which would otherwise be lacking in 3/4" pine.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I just move a king size "purchased" headboard and footboard. It had 1×8 rails. I think the rails were probably a full inch. If I were going to use the top cap on the rail I think I would use some plywood. Get a good paint grade plywood and the top cap will cover the edge plies. I doesn't take as much as most think. The bed I first mentioned had what appeared to be cherry but I think it was actually popular.


----------



## SteveHas (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input!

Opinions vary, but I will go back to the drawing board and see what I can do to "beef" up the structure of the frame.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

If you use the correct joinery, pine or even cedar would work fine. For the long runs on the side, I'd glue up a couple cedar 5/4 and screw them to the frame and the slats. It will be light weight and very rigid.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

How about a completely different idea. You can go to a thrift store and find a steel bed frame for less than $20.00 all day long. That would give you a base that would be solid and sturdy, then use the 3/4 wood to make the headboard and footboard and, you could even attach side runners as you have pictured to the metal rails easily enough. You get the strength you need, the look you want and, you can use the lower cost lumber. Plus, if you ever move, you get a bed that will be easy to disassemble and move. Just a thought.

Doc


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

im with Doc, building a bed frame is fun and all, but if you can get a metal frame cheap or free it frees up your lumber to get more creative. Make a fancy pine headboard or somehting.

If you go this route then borg 3/4 pine will be fine, because the metal frame is doing the work. If not, then beef it up. All if the suggestions here are good, if it were me and it had to be all wood (sometimes it does) Id go with utility grade 2x SPF lumber to keep the cost down, and go with the flaws in the wood like knots rather then fight them.

I am working on a medicine cabinet, making it from shop grade spruce ply. Birch would be a lot nicer but the GF wants the rustic look.


----------

